# Record Firearm Sales On Black Friday



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Friday set the record for gun sales in the US. Attaboy America!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ecord-gun-checks-more-than-200-000/894706001/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A couple of thoughts after reading the article.

Instead of "new Laws" that only repeat laws already on the books, those at government house should make this system work correctly. In the age of the internet, how difficult can it be? All the stuff I have to do to go online and check prior to prescribing an opioid a pain (no pun intended) but I am required to do it and the time is on my dime. An this is government. I say L-A-Z-Y. You ain't got no alibi. The failure is their's. I think like all liberal ideas the stated intent of the law was not the actual goal. background checks are not to keep firearms out of the hands of criminals but to create a data base. Intentional failure is to give the pretext of tighter restrictions and more infringement on Second Amendment rights.

It also shows people are not buying the liberal line of too many guns. Evidently there are not enough.


----------



## entellus (Nov 22, 2017)

Actually thought about picking up the Savage Rascal at Dick's cuz it was marked at $79 but I figured if I actually got in there on Black Friday it wouldn't even be on the shelves anymore or worse they never stocked it in the first place and just had things like that in the ad to attract people into the store

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

America Patriots getting firearms at great prices while preparing to destroy the communist left in open war.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I got mine. Scored another S&W M&P9c for only $300 used. Love those little 9mm's for CC. 12 round mags and I can use my 17 round mags if I want. Plus it's only an 1/8 inch wider then a Shield with half the capacity.


----------



## entellus (Nov 22, 2017)

RedLion said:


> America Patriots getting firearms at great prices while preparing to destroy the communist left in open war.


I'm buying for hunting/survival not war.

Also That statements not very American. Your divided and conquered. Also left purchases fire arms too lol

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

entellus said:


> I'm buying for hunting/survival not war.
> 
> Also That statements not very American. Your divided and conquered. Also left purchases fire arms too lol
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


My statement does not get any more American sport.


----------



## entellus (Nov 22, 2017)

RedLion said:


> My statement does not get any more American sport.


Ive seen civil war coming since 2004, but want it avoided. The far left does act very unAmerican and doesnt understand that they can only speak the way they do and act the way they do because we have freedoms promised by our constitution. A document many of them,wish to destroy. I just don't believe they cant be brought back to reality you know. Eventually the cognitive dissonance and collective insanity has to dry up.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did my part


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RedLion said:


> My statement does not get any more American sport.


Unamerican.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Unamerican.


Yes you are.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I know you are but what am I?


Good one!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Good one!


Against forum rules to change the posts of others.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You boys stop right now or I will turn this post around and just head back home. 
I mean it, Don't push your luck with me mister.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Academy Sports is doing a deal, buy a Taurus PT 111 G2 Millenium at full price get a Heritage Rough Rider .22 free. I have a buddy doing the retail thing there part time and they sold the hell out of them on Black Friday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

entellus said:


> I'm buying for hunting/survival not war.
> 
> Also That statements not very American. Your divided and conquered. Also left purchases fire arms too lol
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Retarded much?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Against forum rules to change the posts of others.


Show me.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...40153-prepperforums-net-rules-guidelines.html


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah.

Next time, read the agreement before you agree to follow it.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> You boys stop right now or I will turn this post around and just head back home.
> I mean it, Don't push your luck with me mister.


Boy, does that bring back memories, both from the back seat , and the front seat.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Next time, read the agreement before you agree to follow it.


#2 sport.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's in English, sweetheart. It doesn't say what you read.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear Santa Claus:
For Christmas, can we ban some people? I will even sacrifice myself if they get banned.
I'm not naming names because I don't want to be perceived as malicious...

But I have a list I can send you....


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

entellus said:


> Ive seen civil war coming since 2004, but want it avoided. The far left does act very unAmerican and doesnt understand that they can only speak the way they do and act the way they do because we have freedoms promised by our constitution. A document many of them,wish to destroy. I just don't believe they cant be brought back to reality you know. Eventually the cognitive dissonance and collective insanity has to dry up.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I don't believe they can be changed. Their basic way of thinking prevents them from seeing another point of view. 
Many believe they are smarter than others. Therefore we with out lesser knowledge should be able to see the obvious and accept their point of view. Because they know what is best for everyone.
Gives me a headache...
Is there a war coming??? If they manage to get their one world government. Allot of people are going you die.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

